# buyer beware



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Court battle over $20,000 dog will stay in Beaumont | The Examiner


FYI. This is not isolated. These folks live in my area. Please contact me privately if anyone out there is contemplating using this company.....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Doesn't surprise me, this is the same guy who placed one of his 8 wk old puppies (who could alert, yeah right) with a family here in CT..Was in the papers..I emailed the reporter info on him , which was ignored...I think I'll email him this little article..


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Wish there was a tl;dr :C
Thanks for the awareness, ladylaw203. Do you know those people personally?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This guy is such scum, praying on children with needs. Why is he not in jail for fraud? I hope Texas stomps on him.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

For some more background on Warren and his organization ...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...6390-guardian-angels-service-dogs-inc-va.html


:greet: -- Hey *guess who* got a call from a lawyer a couple of months ago to not speak against Dan Warren, his training business, or his personal kennel anymore? (No, not anything that was posted on this site.) 

Yep .... twas me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm curious to know how a lawyer can bring so many obviously fraudulent cases to court and not be disbarred.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It does get frustrating ....

We have had several trainers,groups and organizations that we have discussed in the last several years here.


Michelle Reinkemeye founder/owner of Heaven Scent Paws of St. Elizabeth, MO

Jon C. Sabin, who was chief executive of Seizure Alert Dogs for Life Inc. and breeder of Service Dogs. 

Dan Warren, Jr., now of Diabetic Alert Dogs by Warren Retrievers (Orange, VA), ... previously as president of Warren Enterprises LLC, which also owned Guardian Angels Service Dogs Inc., a not-for-profit company out of Montpelier, Va.

People like this will keep hiring lawyers to protect their money source. Potential buyers always need to do in-depth research and if they see a red flag they need to double their efforts. Just because there is a non-profit involved should not give anyone a false sense of security. All three above were involved in a non-profit which they began and then headed, bred/purchased from kennels in which they had an ownership/financial interest, and owned or had owner interest in the training business involved.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Several folks were contacted... guess who was not?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ladylaw203 said:


> Several folks were contacted... guess who was not?


hmmmm....let me think...I'm struggling with this but I'm going to guess...the Port Authority Police Officer???


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

People like this are disgusting.


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

No offense but... Who in there right mind buys an untrained pup for the tune of 20K specifically for a disability and think it is acceptable to not see the contract beforehand?
Keep on mind that this untrained pup only comes with a 180 hour training voucher. Also if you seek outside training help they tell you they will take the dog back if you do so.

Good service dog orgs and trainers put in a minimum 1500+ hours total into a dog. The price tag is not the issue. It is what you get for it.
If anyone tells you they will ship you an untrained puppy with a training video or a small training voucher from random trainers... That should be more than enough for you to see more red flags than you did during the Olympics in China. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I assume it is people desperate to help their children and sucked in by a smooth talking shyster. It's very sad that he preys on people with sick children like this.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> I assume it is people desperate to help their children and sucked in by a smooth talking shyster. It's very sad that he preys on people with sick children like this.


Preys on people with sick children and promotes outlandish statements. Here is an article about another family who purchased a pup from this Warren.

"Sprinkels can alert Kate's parents up to a mile away right now. Once she is fully trained, the dog should be able to alert up to five miles away." 

Diabetic alert dog is life-saver for one local family - WCIV-TV | ABC News 4 - Charleston News, Sports, Weather


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I assume it is people desperate to help their children and sucked in by a smooth talking shyster. It's very sad that he preys on people with sick children like this.


Yes it is. He is not the only one. There are a not more than the ones mentioned here but they fly under the radar... Believe it or not some are ADI accredited  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

They prey on the uninformed folks desperate to help their child. They are vulnerable to someone with an impressive line of BS. People all over the world are victims of various frauds. Also folks who Absolutely know nothing about dogs are easy prey. I really don't know how some folks sleep but they do


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is the article about the one in my area
The Day - New addition ready to sniff out disaster | News from southeastern Connecticut


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Good grief


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

I recall a few years ago there was this company that advertised that they produced a diabetic alert dog. They received tons of praises from people and the press. They posted how this Diabetic Alert Dog worked and how it was almost ready to go. They said:
The dog alerted at 140 then after treatment alerted again 5 min later at 110, then again another 10 minutes later at 98, drank a soda and the dog alerted again at 136 then again at 152, (they added a "good boy" for that alert) another treatment and the dog alerted again at 82 (they added a comment after that one saying "this dog is doing great!").
I commented anonymously on this and said to them, "with my experience with scent detection, the 82 was the only valid alert. 1 out of 7 is not scent alerting, it is getting lucky and not just based on the model you presented here." 
They deleted the comment shortly after I posted it. 
I guess they did not want there luck to run out to soon 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

